# Going to S.A. in July. Set-up for plains game question.



## c5ken (Jul 15, 2004)

Will be bow hunting with Limcroma Safaris in July for plains game.
I'm shooting a Mathews Chill at 61lbs at 28.5" draw. Arrow weight is 405gr. Not sure if I'll be shooting a 2-bld Magnus buzz cut or a Slick Trick Viper trick, both are 125gr. I think I'm getting about 270ish FPS, not sure of momentum. Do you think my set-up is sufficient to get the job done??


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't think, I know it will get the job done.

I shoot around 60 lbs. at 29" with a 415/425 grain arrow. Hunted Limcroma in 2011 and took Warthog, Blesbok, Kudu, Waterbuck, and Gemsbok. The only one that wasn't a pass-thru was the Gemsbok. As a matter of fact, the second shot wasn't either. Both arrows stopped on the offside ribs. My hunting partner had the same thing with a similar set-up. I conclude Gemsbok are tough. We recovered both of them. Mine went 800 yards before I got the second shot. My partners went a mile or so and was put down with 2 rifle shots. 

Not sure how much you know about Limcroma, but if you've got any questions, let me know. We'd be hunting there again this year, but we're looking for species that don't occur there. Hannes runs a first class operation and is a good man. 

If you're interested -- I did a small write-up after our first trip in '09 (about 30 miles from Limcroma)about things I wish I had known as a first-timer. I added a bit to it after the '11 trip. It's a little too long to post here, but if you're interested PM me an email address and I'll send it to you.

Get ready for the trip of your life, and, yeah, probably the flight of your life as well. The hunt's great -- the travel, well, not so much.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## c5ken (Jul 15, 2004)

bbjavelina,
Thanks for the reply.
I sent you a PM. I'd like to read your write-up & have several questions.

Ken


----------



## firehuntfish (May 17, 2009)

c5ken,

BBJ has provided you with accurate info on your set up.... The only thing I would add is that you stick to the best fixed blade broadhead that flys the most accurately from your particular set up. I would also encourage you to study and practice shot placement on African plainsgame animals. Everybody, and I mean EVERYBODY, from the U.S. is programmed to put that pin in the crease behind the shoulder. It's hard to break that habit, but you will leave yourself a very small margin for error. That shot will get you the very back of the lungs, and if you are a few inches behind the crease, you will miss the vitals completely. Straight up the middle of the front leg, mid-body is the rule of thumb....You will have a blast! Limcroma is awesome!


BBJ,

What species are you guys looking for that Limcroma does not offer? I've hunted with them 3 times in 4 different SA provinces and 3 countries. I'm pretty certain that there isn't any species in the lower third of the continent that they cannot put you on...?


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I went to Africa in 2012 and killed 11 plains game animals with this set up
2012 cpxl
62.1 lbs
418 grain arrow
Qad exodus swept 100 grain.

You will be fine with your set up!
Enjoy yourself.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

On flight advice get economy plus seats if you can and what I did was stayed awake for 27 hrs including flight to GA then got on plane to SA ate dinner and drank 6 beers and took an ambin sleeping pills I woke up almost 10 hrs later face planted on eating tray Lol worked great for trip home also but drank 8 beers on way home.


----------



## c5ken (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info everyone.
All of the arrangements are in place. I'm traveling with a hunting buddy & we are bringing our brides.. After our 10 day hunt with Limcoma, we are staying in S.A for an additional week, spending time at Cape Town & Krueger N.P..


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

firehuntfish said:


> c5ken,
> 
> BBJ has provided you with accurate info on your set up.... The only thing I would add is that you stick to the best fixed blade broadhead that flys the most accurately from your particular set up. I would also encourage you to study and practice shot placement on African plainsgame animals. Everybody, and I mean EVERYBODY, from the U.S. is programmed to put that pin in the crease behind the shoulder. It's hard to break that habit, but you will leave yourself a very small margin for error. That shot will get you the very back of the lungs, and if you are a few inches behind the crease, you will miss the vitals completely. Straight up the middle of the front leg, mid-body is the rule of thumb....You will have a blast! Limcroma is awesome!
> 
> ...


fhf,

Yep, Hannes and his crew said they could put us on anything we wanted, and anywhere on the continent. When we asked for further info we did not get replies. This after 2 visits at the Houston SCI shows and several emails. 

We had a truly fantastic hunt at Limcroma in 2011. I'd recommend it to anyone, and did just this very evening. 

Just a personal opinion, but I think Hannes is growing too quick and leaving the details to others. I know personally two of his agents in Texas. Both are good folks. The effort could be coordinated a bit better. In truth, we were ignored.


----------



## bowhunterbill (Mar 19, 2012)

Agree with the others, that setup is fine. I'd recommend getting the book The Perfect Shot by Kevin Robertson, it comes in a mini edition that you can carry in your pack. It shows almost all the plains game animals and proper shot placement, which is much different then typical north american animals. Been there three times myself and am also going this July with Africa Sport Hunting Safaris, who I hunted with last Sep, they are fantastic and if anyone is interested in a great 7 day hunt, there is plenty of room on my hunt in July at an incredible price. Just PM me and I'll get you the info. Good luck!


----------



## c5ken (Jul 15, 2004)

I purchased the "The Perfect Shot" book mini addition.
WoW…. need to reprogram to come up the front leg & dot the I..
IT will be interesting to see if I can do this when the pressure is on.
Have all summer to get my stuff together.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

c5ken said:


> I purchased the "The Perfect Shot" book mini addition.
> WoW…. need to reprogram to come up the front leg & dot the I..
> IT will be interesting to see if I can do this when the pressure is on.
> Have all summer to get my stuff together.


Don't stress to much, the trackers are awesome there!! I shot my Kudu (first large game kill over there) the shot was 2'' back from the crease and was all Liver and it went 200 yards about the trackers didnt even follow the blood they followed the tracks. They are awesome over there it was a sight to see for sure. In the pic you can see where the shot was.


----------



## c5ken (Jul 15, 2004)

Great Kudu…
What is the horn length?


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

c5ken said:


> I purchased the "The Perfect Shot" book mini addition.
> WoW…. need to reprogram to come up the front leg & dot the I..
> IT will be interesting to see if I can do this when the pressure is on.
> Have all summer to get my stuff together.


I'm always amazed at how little time that turns out to be. Seems that I'm always a bit rushed in the last couple of weeks. Usually buying stuff I just have to have and then never use.

This year I'll do better. Yeah, sure.


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

bbjavelina said:


> I'm always amazed at how little time that turns out to be. Seems that I'm always a bit rushed in the last couple of weeks. Usually buying stuff I just have to have and then never use.
> 
> This year I'll do better. Yeah, sure.


I know right...156 days until we leave and I'm already fletching arrows!


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

AK145 said:


> I know right...156 days until we leave and I'm already fletching arrows!


I did mine the last week of December.

It's a sickness, I tell you.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

123 days!


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

what airline did you end up with. i'm hunting in august in south africa and have been checking flights. delta everything $1800-2000. 12 of 200 seats sold, they have to come down, right??


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

ngurb said:


> what airline did you end up with. i'm hunting in august in south africa and have been checking flights. delta everything $1800-2000. 12 of 200 seats sold, they have to come down, right??


There was a time when you could depend on it. Now I don't know. I'll be flying on points with United. It used to be so easy to do, and now it's not. The whole process has become a game of blind man's bluff. 

If you're willing to wait for the last moment, you may get a good deal, if not you'll pay thru the nose. 

We wound up making our points booking and arriving in J'burg a day earlier than we wanted to. No big deal, just an overnight at the Afton Guest House and catch up on sleep. Got to thinking about it and decided we'd rather be in the bush even if we couldn't hunt. The outfitter saw fit to take us a day early and let us hunt. 

The whole thing has become a crapshoot these days. Book early, save money. But what if they don't let you. Wait for a bargain, and stand the chance of paying extra. 

Air travel (and air carriers) are not what they were.

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

another total rookie question, how much us cash do you carry. do you tip per animal, per day, to the trackers dirrect, cook dirrect, to the ph to distribute...


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

ngurb said:


> another total rookie question, how much us cash do you carry. do you tip per animal, per day, to the trackers dirrect, cook dirrect, to the ph to distribute...


Just what we've done on the first two trips. 

We carry almost no cash -- maybe $1,000, and haven't ever changed any to local currency. We've established a trophy fee account in advance so as not to have to carry a was of cash. 

We've always tipped 10% of the daily fees to the outfitter. On the first trip my PH was the outfitter. On the second trip I had a guide, not a PH. With the OK of the outfitter, I gave him $500 cash in addition to the 10% to the outfitter. He was well worth more than that. 

Don't know for sure, but I've read that you should give all tips to the outfitter unless he agrees otherwise. Seems that some of the staff can't be depended upon to spend their money wisely and if given a direct tip, may not be available for the next hunter.


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

ngurb said:


> another total rookie question, how much us cash do you carry. do you tip per animal, per day, to the trackers dirrect, cook dirrect, to the ph to distribute...


We are flying Delta again this trip...flew with SAA twice before. I've found Delta to be a little more comfy and just enjoyed the flights better. You also don't have any re-fueling stops on the way to or from. 

Regarding tips for the staff (trackers, skinners etc)...listen to your PH and do as instructed. Most companies want you to give their tips to the company and they divide tips at the end of the season amongst the staff. Some people think this is a scam and the safari company pockets the money...but I don't agree with that because the same staff comes back year after year. If they were getting screwed they wouldn't come back. 

For your PH?...you can take a percentage of the daily rate and times that by how many days you hunted. But the bottom line is tip whatever you think they deserve based how you think you were treated and your overall experience. You will find that your PH basically takes care of your needs from sun up to sun down...so tipping them for a job well done is just part of the safari experience.


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

bbjavelina said:


> Just what we've done on the first two trips.
> 
> We carry almost no cash -- maybe $1,000, and haven't ever changed any to local currency. We've established a trophy fee account in advance so as not to have to carry a was of cash.
> 
> ...


Oh yea...I've always exchanged $100 for Rand at the airport. You don't have to but it makes things easier if you stop at a gas station or wherever and you want to make a quick purchase and you don't want to worry about credit cards or anything. Just a thought.


----------



## firehuntfish (May 17, 2009)

ngurb said:


> what airline did you end up with. i'm hunting in august in south africa and have been checking flights. delta everything $1800-2000. 12 of 200 seats sold, they have to come down, right??


August is the busiest month for that Delta flight. I wouldn't count on the fares coming down much if at all. Last August we paid $1740/ticket. As a general rule, airfares have increased about 10% each year. It's getting to the point where the safari will be cheaper than the airfare...


----------



## firehuntfish (May 17, 2009)

bbjavelina said:


> Just what we've done on the first two trips.
> 
> We carry almost no cash -- maybe $1,000, and haven't ever changed any to local currency. We've established a trophy fee account in advance so as not to have to carry a was of cash.
> 
> ...


BBJ & AK145 have given some good advcie on tipping.... As a general rule, it's recommended that you should plan on 10% of the total safari cost for tips covereing the entire staff. Keep in mind that up to 10-15 different individuals will be receiving part of that tip. Tips are not automatically expected, yet they are greatly appreciated by the staff. The 10% is a guideline, and tipping more or less should always be at the clients' personal discretion. 

For first time hunters, it's common and acceptable to give the outfitter the tip in one lump sum to be divided fairly among the staff. As mentioned, it can be a problem for some of the subordinate staff members if they are given cash in the middle of the hunting season. Your outfitter can advise as to what is appropriate with this....Many clients are directed to directly tip their PH and then the rest of the gratuity can be divided up for the support staff at the end of the hunting season. Some camps gladly accept U.S. dollars, and some even prefer it. Check with the outfitter prior to the safari.

Another tip worth considering is to use ATM machines in South Africa when possible. Any card in the Cirrus network is accepted. ATMs have a better exchange rate than the money exchange kiosks at airports. They are usually quicker and more convenient to use as well. The downside is that you may be limited to $400/day per withdrawl. Together, my wife and I get $800 in Rand at a much better rate than the exchange....Just another option to keep in mind...


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

fhf is knowledgeable on these subjects. What he says makes very good sense to me. 

I've never once had a problem tipping here at home, even when the tip was zero. On a couple of occasions that has been the case, and I always explained to the server how I came to that decision. Like, we didn't get what we ordered and you never once came back to check on us.

Restaurants are easy because we all have had a lifetime of experience using them. Outfitters are different for most of us since we use them rarely. 

What makes it rough is when your outfitter/PH/guide bust his butt trying to make it perfect for you and it just doesn't work out well. If that's the case, I want to make it worth his while. Now, if he oversleeps (either in the morning or in the blind), forgets to pack your lunch, or forgets the water for more than once, that's different. Once can be forgiven, more than that --no.

Speaking of over-sleeping, it can be tough to stay awake all day, especially for the first day or two until your internal clock get adjusted. No game moving, sun shining, well, you know. In the past my PH/guide have discussed this and agreed to split shifts on watch. It's worked well for me.


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

ngurb said:


> what airline did you end up with. i'm hunting in august in south africa and have been checking flights. delta everything $1800-2000. 12 of 200 seats sold, they have to come down, right??


I may have missed it so forgive me, but who are you hunting with?


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

I am originally from the US but now I live in South Africa...I shoot a Mathews Chill 67lb 29" draw using CX mayhem hutners 434gr with Rage Titanium.....I have hunted several places and had no issues with my setup. I have hunted gemsbok, red hartebeest, impala, warthog, as well as other smaller animals.

I have always asked the owner as what is expected to tipping. I think overtipping causes issues with later clients not tipping enough and staff getting upset.

I would be glad to help with any questions that you might have.

I will be out hunting this weekend....so hopefully i will be able to put some meat in the deep freeze.

Good luck on your hunt

Rich


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

AK145 said:


> I may have missed it so forgive me, but who are you hunting with?


Diekie Muller safaries. i kinda jumped in on the op. i am going to be shooting a guardian at 55 #'s for some plains game. going by myself.


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

ngurb said:


> Diekie Muller safaries. i kinda jumped in on the op. i am going to be shooting a guardian at 55 #'s for some plains game. going by myself.


I'm sure you will have an awesome time! Make sure you post some pics when you return.


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

hillr3 said:


> I am originally from the US but now I live in South Africa...I shoot a Mathews Chill 67lb 29" draw using CX mayhem hutners 434gr with Rage Titanium.....I have hunted several places and had no issues with my setup. I have hunted gemsbok, red hartebeest, impala, warthog, as well as other smaller animals.
> 
> I have always asked the owner as what is expected to tipping. I think overtipping causes issues with later clients not tipping enough and staff getting upset.
> 
> ...


Good luck! What led you to South Africa to live?


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you......I work for the US government and my current assignment is in Johannesburg


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

hillr3 said:


> Thank you......I work for the US government and my current assignment is in Johannesburg



I'd move there if they need over head lineman and the pay is any good there, awesome place to visit and hunt. (went 2012)


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

hillr3 said:


> Thank you......I work for the US government and my current assignment is in Johannesburg


Good deal....wasn't trying to get too personal, was just curious. I plan to move there as well...when I win the lottery and buy my own game farm


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Pardon me for interupting, but I just remembered it 105 days 'till departure! :darkbeer:


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

bbjavelina said:


> Pardon me for interupting, but I just remembered it 105 days 'till departure! :darkbeer:


117 days and counting until the wheels lift up and we point southward! :set1_applaud:


----------

